# Which method do you use?



## aminayuko (Jun 25, 2011)

a lot of people have used fridrich, petrus, and roux.

so what do you use?


----------



## uberCuber (Jun 25, 2011)

I use an alot of methods.


----------



## emolover (Jun 25, 2011)

CFOP and Petrus.

I have seen this thread made already.


----------



## aminayuko (Jun 25, 2011)

where?


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jun 25, 2011)

Wroux sometimes Kirjava Method.


----------



## uberCuber (Jun 25, 2011)

aminayuko said:


> where?


 
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?5446-What-method-do-you-use

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?10802-What-Method-Do-You-Use

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?16971-What-method-do-you-use


----------



## collinbxyz (Jun 25, 2011)

lol

CFOP/Fridrich


----------



## aminayuko (Jun 25, 2011)

weird that the search function couldn't find any


----------



## uberCuber (Jun 25, 2011)

The search function sucks; I use Google.


----------



## emolover (Jun 25, 2011)

aminayuko said:


> weird that the search function couldn't find any


 
Found one!


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jun 25, 2011)

aminayuko said:


> a lot of people have used fridrich, petrus, and roux.
> 
> so what do you use?


 
you never specified for what!!!! FMC I use most of the ones listed, for BLD M2, for big cubes reduction haha.


----------



## Erzz (Jun 25, 2011)

Triangular Francisco Method


----------



## wontolla (Jun 25, 2011)

None of the above, I use CFOP


----------



## Erzz (Jun 25, 2011)

wontolla said:


> None of the above, I use CFOP


 
How can you use CFOP without using Fridrich?


----------



## wontolla (Jun 25, 2011)

Erzz said:


> How can you use CFOP without using Fridrich?


 
Just kidding. There is a school of thought that proposes the name of CFOP instead of Fridrich. Because it looks a little unfair that a method developed by several people is named after only one of them.


----------



## BigGreen (Jun 25, 2011)

prscm.


----------



## Hershey (Jun 25, 2011)

CFOP.
Fridrich shouldn't be the only one to take credit for the method.


----------



## uberCuber (Jun 25, 2011)

Jaysammey777 said:


> you never specified for what!!!!


 
And that's why I voted for almost every single option listed


----------



## y235 (Jun 25, 2011)

ZZ


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jun 25, 2011)

Go other!


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jun 25, 2011)

BigGreen said:


> prscm.



doh! i completely forgot about this >_>


----------



## Kirjava (Jun 25, 2011)

PRSCM for speed.

then EVERYTHING for EVERYTHING ELSE


----------



## buelercuber (Jun 25, 2011)

I mainly use CFOP but i've been getting into roux a bit, but i've gone out of that phase... for now...


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 25, 2011)

For 3x3 speed, only friedrice and some fridrich.


----------



## Gaétan Guimond (Jun 25, 2011)

I use my personal method

I also found the method to revive the cube and the truth is in shadow 

OTHER WORLD 






GG


----------



## Hershey (Jun 25, 2011)

What is PRSCM?


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jun 25, 2011)

Hershey said:


> What is PRSCM?


 
Proffesional Roux Speed Cubing Method


----------



## RubikZz (Jun 25, 2011)

Fridrich, but busy to learn OLL.


----------



## 5BLD (Jun 25, 2011)

Lol its back to roux bias again George 

I voted for roux but then realised it was a multiple choice poll...
I use Roux, Petrus, Heise and ZZ. But mainly Roux.


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jun 25, 2011)

5BLD said:


> Lol its back to roux bias again George



I use L2LK, which isn't listed -.- 
I voted for other, hence my earlier post:

"Go other!"


----------



## 5BLD (Jun 25, 2011)

I meant about the PRSCM ...
I might try L2L4. Might do a few solves with the algs in front of me.


----------



## Hershey (Jun 25, 2011)

Georgeanderre said:


> Proffesional Roux Speed Cubing Method


 
LOL. Is that just normal roux with a weird name?


----------



## 5BLD (Jun 25, 2011)

No, it's normal roux, except Thom uses it.


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jun 25, 2011)

5BLD said:


> I meant about the PRSCM ...
> I might try L2L4. Might do a few solves with the algs in front of me.


 
L2L4 sucks for recognition... L2LK is much easier on the brain


----------



## 5BLD (Jun 25, 2011)

Ok, I'll try both anyway.


Hey look, we're overposting again, we better stop lol


----------



## aminayuko (Jun 25, 2011)

why? is it a problem to overpost?


----------



## 5BLD (Jun 25, 2011)

aminayuko said:


> why? is it a problem to overpost?


 
Nope, not at all IMO. 
But people complain over the littlest things here... And soon there's a crowd all coming together to flame the poor guy.

Happened to us yesterday in fact.


----------



## kprox1994 (Jun 26, 2011)

Random Fact: irontwig and Kirjava are the only ones that voted for every method.


----------



## xabu1 (Jun 26, 2011)

kprox1994 said:


> Random Fact: irontwig and Kirjava are the only ones that voted for every method.


 
then they are also the only ones that voted for snyder and waterman


----------



## Mike Crozack (Jun 26, 2011)

CFOP mainly, but im trying to get into roux


----------



## BigGreen (Jun 26, 2011)

Hershey said:


> LOL. Is that just normal roux with a weird name?


 
no, prscm is roux on steroids.


----------



## Blablabla (Jun 26, 2011)

Petrus user since I started, but planning to switch to Roux as soon as I get consistently sub-20.


----------



## irontwig (Jun 26, 2011)

kprox1994 said:


> Random Fact: irontwig and Kirjava are the only ones that voted for every method.


 
I don't think I voted for ZZ; I know it but I never solve with it. I don't do orthodox L8E for Waterman, and I don't think Thom does that either.


----------



## Andreaillest (Jun 26, 2011)

CFOP.


----------



## Kirjava (Jun 26, 2011)

irontwig said:


> I don't do orthodox L8E for Waterman, and I don't think Thom does that either.


 
Sure I do. I do the steps but BS the algs.


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Jun 26, 2011)

Does anybody else solve layer-by-layer, but solve multiple edges at a time?


----------



## xabu1 (Jun 26, 2011)

BigGreen said:


> no, prscm is roux on steroids.


 
how is it better? I haven't heard of this...


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jun 26, 2011)

xabu1 said:


> how is it better? I haven't heard of this...


 
only people who really REALLY *REALLY* use roux know that eventually regular roux isn't good enough. that's when prscm comes in. it's just more pro than roux.


----------



## 5BLD (Jun 26, 2011)

Waffo, I can't tell if you're joking or talking about the funky type of roux...


----------



## Attila (Jun 26, 2011)

Corners first.
Usually Ortega or Guimond start, but i know a few algs. of EG.


----------



## Hershey (Jun 26, 2011)

waffle=ijm said:


> only people who really REALLY *REALLY* use roux know that eventually regular roux isn't good enough. that's when prscm comes in. it's just more pro than roux.


 
What are the steps used in PRSCM?


----------



## 5BLD (Jun 26, 2011)

Hershey said:


> What are the steps used in PRSCM?


 Step 1: Build a 1x2x3 block
Step 2: Build another one on the opposite side
Step 3: Solve all corners
Step 4: Solve the last six edges using only M and U moves.


----------



## Hershey (Jun 26, 2011)

5BLD said:


> Step 1: Build a 1x2x3 block
> Step 2: Build another one on the opposite side
> Step 3: Solve all corners
> Step 4: Solve the last six edges using only M and U moves.


 
That's normal roux?


----------



## OMGitsSolved (Jun 26, 2011)

Hershey said:


> That's normal roux?


 
Stop talking. 
I use Petrouxzz.


----------



## BigGreen (Jun 26, 2011)

Hershey said:


> What are the steps used in PRSCM?


 
see my sig for details


----------



## 5BLD (Jun 26, 2011)

Wow, BigGreen is so good the cube automatically solves the first two steps for him in every solve.


----------

